# Quotes on Work, Education, Productivity



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2021)

~ Clifford Hudson


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2021)

Beethoven could not multiply. Picasso couldn’t pass a fourth grade math test. And Jobs left high school with a 2.65 GPA. What does this say about our metrics for measuring success and achievement today?

~ Craig Wright


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2021)

"Research on burnout across professions says the answer isn’t less work but rather more meaning and an increased sense of efficacy."

~ Kate Sample


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2021)

"The least-stressed people I know are those who unapologetically take breaks from their work." 

~ Kate Sample


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2021)

Defensiveness Is Killing Your Relationships  How To Recognize It and What To Do About It | Leading with Trust

If you have to regularly deal with someone who reacts defensively, you’ve probably noticed that the slightest bit of negative feedback sets them off. Try replacing the negative feedback with a question or an offer to help. For example, instead of saying “Sally, you made a mistake on this report,” rephrase it by saying “Sally, I’m not sure I understand this section on the report. Could you help me figure it out?” Remember, a person acts defensively because he/she perceives a threat. Try to make the situation non-threatening.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 19, 2021)

“Work is about a search for daily meaning as well as daily bread, for recognition as well as cash, for astonishment rather than torpor; in short, for a sort of life rather than a Monday through Friday sort of dying.”

― Studs Terkel


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2021)

Work as connecting to others:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2021)

“In a lovely book called _On Hope_, Josef Pieper explores Thomas Aquinas' theology of hope along these lines: the hopeful person is by definition a wayfarer (viator), because the virtue of hope lies midway between the two vices of despair (desperatio) and presumption (praesumptio). What despairing persons and presumptuous persons have in common is that they aren't going anywhere, they are fixed in place: the despairing because they don't think there's anywhere to go, the presumptuous because they think they have reached the pinnacle of achievement.” 

  ―      Alan Jacobs,   _The Pleasures of Reading in an Age of Distraction_


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2021)

Left unchecked, loneliness — the feeling that you’re both isolated and unsupported — can lead to burnout. By contrast, having at least one friend at work lays a foundation of connection and security: Someone’s got your back.

~ Christine Liu, How to Beat Loneliness — and Make Friends — at Work


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2021)

'Bad' Clients Are Your Fault, And How To Fix Them
					


A few years ago, Steve and I came across a simple idea in a random book while waiting in line at a pharmacy. It changed our approach to “bad” clients and transformed our business forever. This week, I take a look at the one simple metaphor that can have a profound affect on your business.





					www.forbes.com
				




"Bad” clients—clients who are annoying, clients who are hounding you, clients who are needy—are just a manifestation of your mismanaged expectations and poor communication.  Sure, maybe some people are just crappy clients, but generally speaking, really great clients, the people who are easy to work with, _become_ crappy clients because you don't manage them well.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 19, 2021)

Recruitment and Selection
					


The workforce is changing and talent management is more important than ever. Recruitment and Selection: Strategies for Workforce Planning & Assessment unpacks best practices for designing, implementing, and evaluating strategies for hiring the right people. Using a proven job analysis framework...




					www.google.com
				




[Examples of dealing with ambiguity:]

Can effectively cope with change
Can shift gears comfortably
Can decide and act without having the total picture
Isn't upset when things are up in the air
Doesn't have to finish things before moving on
Can comfortably handle risk and uncertainty


----------



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2021)

Autistic People Care Too Much, Research Says
					


A research article concluded that autistic people cared too much about others, citing inflexibility to be an issue by following moral code even when individual gains are high. In my personal opinio…





					neuroclastic.com
				




"It is harder for us to find and keep jobs because we often speak up if rules are broken, or if people in a company are trying to cut corners. Many of us think about the ethical consequences of our actions even if _gasp_ it doesn’t affect us!"

"Autistic people don’t care too much, they care correctly. Many autistic people have immense integrity. It’s okay to acknowledge that. In fact, it’s imperative that we acknowledge that."


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2021)

“I think we believed that what we'd achieved acamically was akin to growing up, rather than something we might have done in place of it.”  

―    Nell Freudenberger,            _Lost and Wanted_


----------



## Daniel (Mar 21, 2021)

"When people go to work they shouldn’t have to leave their hearts at home."

~ Betty Nender


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2021)

"Every now and then go away, have a little relaxation, for when you come back to your work your judgment will be surer; since to remain constantly at work will cause you to lose your power of judgment. Go some distance away because the work appears smaller and more of it can be taken in at a glance, and a lack of harmony or proportion is more readily seen."

~ Leonardo Da Vinci


----------



## Daniel (Mar 24, 2021)

“The foundational problem is that we threw emotions out of the workplace, when in fact, emotions contain the information we need to make our workplaces _work_.”

~ Karla McLaren, _The Power of Emotions at Work_


----------



## Daniel (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2021)

“One key observation that psychologists Daniel Kahneman and Amos Tversky [made]... is people have difficulty with small probabilities. Whenever an event is unlikely, people tend to treat it as if it will not happen.”

— Art Markman, PhD


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Apr 19, 2021)

Intolerance of Uncertainty, Anxiety, and Career Indecision
					


https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/10690727211002564?casa_token=O9E3vVPXjr4AAAAA%3Ahy-r5tMcVk-F5Jz6Ioq7KR66HH0eM1fwG9p-HPi5158gV5eiA9EQn-D9mTFxvrKKP3wVDLKCioKg  Intolerance of uncertainty (IU) refers to the tendency to fear the unknown and to worry excessively about potential future...




					www.anxiety.blue
				




"Rather than attempting to eliminate uncertainty,  CTC [chaos theory of careers] interventions reframe uncertainty as a potential source of opportunities and emphasize openness, flexibility, and readiness to take advantage of unplanned events that often surround career decision making."


----------



## Daniel (Apr 26, 2021)

Human capital - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




In 2004, "human capital" (German: _Humankapital_) was named the German Un-Word of the Year by a jury of linguistic scholars, who considered the term inappropriate and inhumane, as individuals would be degraded and their abilities classified according to economically relevant quantities.


----------



## Daniel (May 7, 2021)

"Is this a private fight, or can anybody join?"

~ old Irish saying


----------



## Daniel (May 8, 2021)

12 ways to make a slow workday go by faster
					


The next time you feel time dragging by at work, try these tips to stay focused and combat your urge to stare at the clock.





					www.businessinsider.com
				


Focus on your accomplishments, not your never-ending to-do list.​Don't allow your pending work tasks to submerge you in stress.

"The more you focus on what has happened successfully during the course of your day, the faster it will go by, because you're less overwhelmed by the next thing on the list and enjoying a sense of accomplishment instead," Crawford says.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2021)

That's always been my way of managing my to-do list.

Start at the top. List all items in terms of urgency / priority / deadline.

Is there anything I can do right now with this item to move it forward or resolve it?
If Yes, do it — and while I'm doing it, focus on this item alone and leave everything else for later.
If No, go to the next item on the list and repeat until I get a Yes.


----------



## Daniel (May 8, 2021)

I also tell myself:  “at least I am not a roofer in Phoenix.”


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2021)

The Wage Slave's Glossary: exclusive preview | Boing Boing
					


My friends Joshua Glenn and Mark Kingwell wrote a gem of a book called The Wage Slave’s Glossary, which was designed and edited by the great cartoonist Seth. They’ve kindly permitted me…





					boingboing.net


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2021)

Bullshit jobs: why they exist and why you might have one
					


And why this professor thinks we need a revolution.





					www.vox.com
				




I’m an anthropologist, and I can tell you there are plenty of societies where people work three or four hours a day. Most peasant societies worked that. You’d work 12 hours a day during harvest time and in the off-season you’d work two or three hours. The average medieval serf worked way less than we do, and the same is true of tribal societies around the world.

We imagine that if we take people’s work away, they’ll just sit around, drink beer, watch TV, and be depressed all day. But we just don’t have any experience of having time, but societies that do come up with all sorts of things to do.


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2021)

Long working hours killing 745,000 people a year, study finds
					


The World Health Organization says the trend may worsen due to the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.bbc.com
				




Working 55 hours or more a week was associated with a 35% higher risk of stroke and a 17% higher risk of dying from heart disease, compared with a working week of 35 to 40 hours.


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (May 31, 2021)

"You cannot improve one thing by 1000%, but you can improve 1000 little things by 1%."          

~  Jan Carlzon, _Moments of Truth_


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2021)

Trauma, Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT), Self-Care, and Love

*Moral distress • The feeing that a nurse knows the right thing to do but is unable to do so because of institutional constraints.*

20-30% of adult critical care nurses surveyed had PTSD symptoms related to their work.  (3.5 prevalence, 6.8% lifetime rate)

• Stressors most commonly linked to PTSD symptoms were not end of life issues or witnessing violent trauma, but were related to work conditions such as feeling overextended, fear of adverse events due to their care, poor team interactions, direct threats such as combative patients and verbal abuse from family members.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2021)

Grace When We Fall - Trauma Strategies - Joshua Stamper Blog - Aspire
					


Joshua Stamper and Todd Nesloney discuss the effects of student trauma, behavior as communication, fight/flight/freeze responses and calming strategies.




					joshstamper.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 27, 2021)

"Humans don’t mind hardship, in fact they thrive on it; what they mind is not feeling necessary. Modern society has perfected the art of making people not feel necessary."

— Sebastian Junger


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2021)

4 Ways to Like Your Job More
					


Enjoying your job more is possible by practicing several ongoing behaviors.





					www.psychologytoday.com
				




Research overwhelmingly suggests that people who have friends at work are more likely to like their job. While many individuals simply view their job as a means to pay the bills, it behooves every employee to conceptualize their job from an additional perspective: a social bank account. According to a major survey (Workforce, 2014), employees who report having many friends at work feel significantly more connected to their companies and are almost three times more likely to report that they love working there.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2021)

Overnight Shifts Not Always Bad For Married Folks
					


Overnight Shifts Not Always Bad For Married Folks April 2, 2004  Married Shift Workers Report Higher Job Satisfaction Than Single Co-Workers  Maybe working shifts isn't as tough on marriages as many believe.   A study conducted by Xavier University researchers found that married workers...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




"Having a family member caring for the children is a huge relief for many working parents. And when they figure the amount of money spent on day care, working alternative shifts begins to make sense."

~ Dr. Mark Nagy


----------



## Daniel (Jul 17, 2021)

What to Do When You Feel Like You Don’t Fit In at Work
					


Culture fit isn’t just a fluffy goal. Having friends at work is important for your productivity and happiness.





					getpocket.com
				




If the company culture is not in alignment with your own beliefs and values, you may be fighting an uphill battle to fit in and may consider whether it’s time to move on...Not fitting in is definitely a good-enough reason to move on.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 6, 2021)

"Success is the sum of small efforts -- repeated day in and day out."

~ Robert Collier


----------



## Daniel (Aug 6, 2021)

"Have a bias toward action -- let's see something happen now. You can break that big plan into small steps and take the first step right away."

"You must learn to be still in the midst of activity and to be vibrantly alive in repose."

~ Indira Gandhi


----------



## Daniel (Aug 19, 2021)

The world's most successful people are simply the luckiest
					


The world's most successful people are simply the luckiest, a simulation of a thousand 40-year careers shows by the University of Catania in Sicily, found.





					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




"The most successful individuals are also the luckiest ones.  And the less successful individuals are also the unluckiest ones.”

~ Alessandro Pluchino


----------



## Daniel (Sep 6, 2021)

"Many ordinary people have encountered this paradox: they are underemployed or unemployed but also, counterintuitively, working harder than ever before."

~ Jason Resnikoff, How 'Automation' Made America Work Harder


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2021)

The Difference Between Hope and Optimism
					


For starters, hope is better.





					www.theatlantic.com
				




Given that hope involves personal agency, its links to individual success shouldn’t come as a surprise. 

In a report in _The_ _Journal of Positive Psychology_ in 2013, researchers defining hope as “having the will and finding the way” found that high-hope employees are 28 percent more likely to be successful at work and 44 percent more likely to enjoy good health and well-being.

A multiyear study of students from two universities in the United Kingdom found that hope, measured in response to self-rated measures such as “I energetically pursue my goals,” predicted academic achievement better than intelligence, personality, or even prior achievement.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 17, 2021)

Why so many people undercharge for their work
					


Setting a rate can be a minefield for folks navigating an industry alone.





					www.vox.com
				




“In an auction, the person who wins is the person who puts in the highest bid. This increases the chances that people overpay for what they get because we switch from focusing on getting something at the right price and instead end up focused on winning.  The same thing is likely happening with independent contractors. They’re so focused on getting the contract that they are likely to forget (not completely, but at least to have less salience) that the object of the exercise is to get good financial return on the investment of time.”

~ Brooke Struck, PhD


----------



## Daniel (Oct 17, 2021)

They quit. Now they want their jobs back
					


When the Great Resignation is over, experts believe that the recruitment market will be overrun by boomerang employees





					www.wired.co.uk
				




Employees often find that the problems that caused them to leave in the first place are still there when they return. In online forums about boomerang employees, it’s common to see people complaining that their old employer was not able to fulfil the promises made to get them to return.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

You’re Allowed to Leave a Bad Job Interview
					


Interviews should be two-way streets, after all.





					slate.com
				




"Interviews should be two-way streets. While employers are assessing candidates, those candidates should be assessing the employers right back, forming their own judgments about whether they’d want to work for this particular company and this particular manager. And just as an employer might choose to cut short an interview if a candidate clearly isn’t right for the job, candidates should feel free to do the same on their side."

*~ *Alison Green, author of _Ask a Manager: Clueless Colleagues, Lunch-Stealing Bosses, and the Rest of Your Life at Work_.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2021)

True enough, but many people don't have that luxury, especially if they have been out of work for a while. They just need to get a paycheck coming in again.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

Yes.  And if I had a dollar for every article geared towards upper-middle class professionals who own a half-million dollar home, I would never have to go to Taco Bell again


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

America Stopped Treating Health-Care Workers Like Heroes
					


Hospital staff say they're facing a violence crisis.





					www.theatlantic.com
				




“The No. 1 question we started getting asked is, ‘Are you going to keep me safe?’”

~ William Mahoney, the president of Cox Medical Center Branson


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2021)

Dems Warn School Surveillance Tools Could Compound ‘Risk of Harm for Students’
					


Updated, Oct. 5 A group of Democratic lawmakers has demanded that several education technology companies that monitor children online explain their business practices, arguing that around-the-clock digital surveillance demonstrates “a clear invasion of student privacy, particularly when students...





					www.the74million.org
				




“Education technology companies have developed software that are advertised to protect student safety, but may instead be surveilling students inappropriately, compounding racial disparities in school discipline and draining resources from more effective student supports.”


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2021)

Perceived psychological contract violation - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Perceived psychological contract violation* (*PPCV*) is a construct that regards employees’ feelings of disappointment (ranging from minor frustration to betrayal) arising from their belief that their organization has broken its work-related promises, and is generally thought to be the organization’s contribution to a negative reciprocity dynamic, as employees tend to perform more poorly to pay back PPCV.







						Psychological contract - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




"Violation of the psychological contract is likely to produce burnout because it erodes the notion of reciprocity, which is crucial in maintaining well-being."

~ Maslach, Schaufeli and Leiter (2001)


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2021)

Boredom at work | BPS
					







					thepsychologist.bps.org.uk
				




Contrary to popular wisdom, boredom is not the result of having nothing to do. It is very hard to come up with a situation where a person’s options are so limited that he or she literally can do nothing. Rather, boredom stems from a situation where none of the possible things that a person can realistically do appeal to them.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 26, 2021)

The self is typically a community of selves, not a single monolith
					


The self is typically a community of selves, not a single monolith By Allen R. McConnell, Ph.D.  Psychology Today blog: The Social Self  June 18, 2009    Having many selves common, often healthy  We often hear someone claim that a friend, lover, parent, or co-worker seems to have multiple...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




Research suggests that when facing stress, those greater in self-complexity often fare better...For someone with many different and diverse self-aspects, a negative event such as being laid off will certainly hurt one's "professional self" but a highly self-complex person will have many other selves to draw upon that don't share the same core values and traits as one's professional self.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 26, 2021)

Belongingness: Essential Bridges that Support the Self
					


Recent research is establishing the critical nature of social belongingness.





					www.psychologytoday.com
				




The benefits of belongingness (in this case, academic belongingness) that comes from self-affirmation can benefit anyone, but the existent research indicates it is especially powerful for students who face stigma (e.g., African American students). Majority students often feel like "they belong in the classroom" more than minority students, which explains why self-affirmation is so powerful for those who are more prone to worry about their sense of fit. By viewing oneself as someone with positive core qualities, students can experience greater success and well-being because their sense of belongingness is enhanced.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2021)

How Tired Employees Can Use Microbreaks to Recharge
					







					www.ioatwork.com
				




Organizational health climate refers to an employee’s perception of support from coworkers, supervisors, and management for employee well-being. When employees believe that their organization supports their well-being, they also report feeling more control over their ability to take microbreaks when needed. Indeed, in this study, these “supported” employees were more likely to actually take microbreaks.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2021)

The Most Common Type of Incompetent Leader
					


The popular media is full of examples of bad leaders in government, academia, and business. But the most common kind of incompetent leader isn’t the ranting, narcissistic sociopath that might immediately come to mind. Rather, it’s the “absentee leader” — those in leadership roles who are...





					getpocket.com
				




Research shows that being ignored by one’s boss is more alienating than being treated poorly.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2021)

When Your Authority Fluctuates Throughout the Day
					


For many of us, the power we feel at work — how much, when it occurs, and around whom — can fluctuate. This can result in a surprising increase in stress and a decrease in well-being. To address this, consider these strategies for making power imbalances more manageable. First, be deliberate in...





					hbr.org
				





For many of us, the power we feel at work — how much, when it occurs, and around whom — can fluctuate. This can result in a surprising increase in stress and a decrease in well-being. 

To address this, consider these strategies for making power imbalances more manageable. First, be deliberate in scheduling your tasks to cluster activities with similar levels of power together. Second, give your work a routine and consider “theming” together days with similar activities. Third, create a role-transcendent identity in order to embrace your different levels of power. And finally, work to actively manage your well-being.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 26, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/11/08/job-search-not-getting-hired/
		


“I’m literally selling the job and selling myself to these people.  Normally my question was, ‘Tell me why you think you’re a good fit for our organization.’ Now the tables have turned. I’m like, ‘Let me explain to you why I’m a good fit for you.’”


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2021)

"You do not rise to the level of your goals. Your fall to the level of your systems."

"The ultimate form of intrinsic motivation is when a habit becomes part of your identity. It's one thing to say I'm the type of person who wants this. It's something very different to say I'm the type of person who is this."

~ James Clear, author of _Atomic Habits_


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2021)

Already dreading Monday? Here’s how to get your Sunday night anxiety under control
					


An expert shares her top tips.





					www.stylist.co.uk
				




“Techniques that engage both the mind and body can be much more effective in quelling anxiety."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2021)

"We’ll elicit improved performance from the brain when we approach it with the aim not of issuing orders but of creating situations that draw out the desired result."

  ―      Annie Murphy Paul,        _    The Extended Mind: The Power of Thinking Outside the Brain    _


----------



## Daniel (Dec 13, 2021)

Self-Care for Adult Children of Emotionally Immature Parents
					


From the author of the self-help hit, Adult Children of Emotionally Immature Parents, this essential guide offers daily, practical ways to help you heal the ...





					www.newharbinger.com
				




Self-care means honoring and respecting the self. But when you grow up with emotionally immature parents, you are taught that setting limits is self_ish _and uncaring. You are taught to seek approval instead of authenticity in relationships.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2021)

"Education is not the filling of a pail, but the lighting of a fire."

~  William Butler Yeats


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2021)

“In a society that glorifies grinding, short-term gains and pushing to extremes, it takes guts to rest.” 

―    Brad Stulberg, _Peak Performance_


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2022)

“Often when we accept ourselves, we’re more likely to get the best from ourselves, because we’re better placed to look at what we need to thrive, rather than change.”

~ Madeleine Dore, author of _I Didn’t Do the Thing Today: Letting Go of Productivity Guilt_


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2022)

Why achieving that big life goal has left you feeling flat
					


You might have fallen foul of the “arrival fallacy”. Time to take stock.





					www.stylist.co.uk
				




“If you achieve a goal that is closely aligned with your personal values, you are far more likely to feel content when you do.”


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2022)

Dude, Where’s My Frontal Cortex?
					


There’s a method to the madness of the teenage brain.





					nautil.us
				




Some educators stress that a student’s “emotional intelligence” or “social intelligence” (as measured various ways) is a better predictor of adult success and happiness than their IQ or SAT scores. It’s all about social memory rather than memory of vocabulary words, about emotional perspective-taking, impulse control, empathy, ability to work with others, self-regulation.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 20, 2022)

"Laziness really is this canary-in-a-coal-mine kind of emotion that tells us when our values are out of step with our actual lives." 

~ Devon Price


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

Four stages of competence - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Unconscious competence:* The individual has had so much practice with a skill that it has become "second nature" and can be performed easily. As a result, the skill can be performed while executing another task. The individual may be able to teach it to others, depending upon how and when it was learned.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

Scientists Say It’s More Stressful to Be a Waiter Than a Neurosurgeon
					


A new study has found that demanding jobs offering employees little control—step forward weekend brunch server on a 12 hour split-shift—are among the most detrimental to mental and physical health.





					www.vice.com
				




"It's possible that high stress jobs lead to more unhealthy behaviours, such as poor eating habits, smoking, and a lack of exercise."


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

How 'Gamification' of Everything Is Manipulating You (and How to Recognize It)
					


Companies are using gamification to manipulate you. Here's how to see it and fight against it.





					lifehacker.com
				




If your company is notorious for making promises it doesn’t keep, don’t get your hopes up about your chances of advancing through the ranks. Spend your free time looking for other work instead of knocking yourself out for a reward you may not receive.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2022)

“Of course, a culture as manically and massively materialistic as ours creates materialistic behavior in its people, especially in those people who've been subjected to nothing but the destruction of imagination that this culture calls education, the destruction of autonomy it calls work, and the destruction of activity it calls entertainment.”

~ James Hillman


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

https://www.thecut.com/article/ask-a-boss-i-hate-my-new-job.html
		


It’s entirely valid to leave when a job turns out to be utterly different from what you were promised...That’s on them, not on you, and you don’t need to stick around when that happens.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

How to Talk to Your Boss When You’re Underperforming
					


It’s normal to underperform on occasion. After all, everyone has a bad quarter — or even a bad year — from time to time. But don’t just sit back and wait for that painful performance review. Be proactive in talking with your manager about missing your goals. In situations like these, the two...





					hbr.org
				




Be proactive in talking with your manager about missing your goals. In situations like these, the two best ways to preserve your professional reputation is to first, come clean about your underperformance before your boss has a chance to discover it another way, and second, to focus on solutions, not excuses.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

Amazon.ca : Teaching Reading in the Content Areas: If Not Me, Then Who? 3rd edition
		


History teachers aren’t expected to teach science, math teachers aren’t expected to teach social studies; so why are all teachers responsible for teaching reading? The answer is simple. An emphasis on reading and literacy skills in the content areas has an exponential effect on learning in every discipline.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2022)

Don’t have 10,000 hours to learn something new? That’s fine — all you need is 20 hours
					


Writer Josh Kaufman shares his own tried-and-tested technique to learn a new skill by putting in just 45 minutes a day for a month.




					ideas.ted.com
				




To overcome what Kaufman calls the “frustration barrier” — that period in the beginning when you’re painfully incompetent and you know it — you must commit to sticking with your new activity for at least 20 hours. By that point, he says, “you will be astounded at how good you are.”


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2022)

Five Misconceptions on Writing Feedback
					


By Rolf Norgaard and Stephanie Foster  Does thinki





					www.colorado.edu
				




Writing is not only something people “do” to communicate what they have learned, writing can be used as a means of learning. Writing-to-learn is a set of strategies that can engage students in the course content in ways that help build content mastery.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2022)

Dear College: Your Enrollment Process Sucks. Said Every Student Every Where. The Story of a First-Generation College Student.
					


I applied to only one college over 20 years ago. The college came to my high school and, after a brief interview and transcript review, I was told I would probably be accepted.





					www.linkedin.com
				




Research indicates that 72% of students who do not re-enroll give customer service as the reason. (Neal A. Raisman, _The Business of Higher Education_)


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Dear College: Your Enrollment Process Sucks. Said Every Student Every Where. The Story of a First-Generation College Student.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Similarly:









						6 Types of People We have to Stop Taking for Granted
					


Because if we don't, there is a big price to pay.





					www.inc.com
				




Most businesses put more effort into chasing new customers rather than acknowledging existing customers.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 4, 2022)

How Much Do Things Really Cost?
					


True Price, a Dutch nonprofit, aims to help us grasp the real costs of consumption.





					www.newyorker.com
				




Human rights and the natural world should not be violated for the production of cheap goods.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2022)

The Emotion Missing From the Workplace
					


Sadness is a central part of our lives, yet it’s typically ignored at work, hurting employees and managers alike.





					www.theatlantic.com
				




Sadness is a central part of our lives, yet it’s typically ignored at work, hurting employees and managers alike.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 20, 2022)

“Over the years we learned that if we asked people to rely on logic and common sense instead of on formal policies, most of the time we would get better results, and at lower cost.”

– Patty McCord, Chief Talent Officer, Netflix


----------



## Daniel (Apr 20, 2022)

“The way I think about culture is that modern humans have radically changed the way that they work and the way that they live. Companies need to change the way they manage and lead to match the way that modern humans actually work and live.”

– Brian Halligan, CEO, Hubspot


----------



## Daniel (Apr 25, 2022)

How the American middle class has changed in the past five decades
					


The share of adults who live in middle-class households fell from 61% in 1971 to 50% in 2021, according to a new analysis.





					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2022)

__





						5 proven tips to be more productive, according to a neuroscientist | BBC Science Focus Magazine
					


There are all sorts of productivity myths out there – but are there any that actually work?




					www.sciencefocus.com
				




"Nobody is going to know the best way to boost your own productivity better than you."


----------



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2022)

__





						A neuroscientist debunks the biggest productivity myths | BBC Science Focus Magazine
					


How much truth is behind the productivity myths touted by influencers, and do we all need to be setting our alarms for 4am?




					www.sciencefocus.com
				




The simple yet persistent idea that ‘happiness = productivity’ overlooks considerable evidence to the contrary. For instance, other studies reveal that persistently happy employees can have negative effects on productivity in the workplace. They go to pieces quicker during difficult periods, are more easily exhausted (constant happiness is draining), and can even be more selfish...

Fear, anger, stress and envy have been shown to make people more productive in various situations.

As well as this, compelling people to be happy, whether via advice on how to be productive or employers insisting on ‘service with a smile’, often backfires. Studies reveal that if people believe they must be happy, it’s harder for them to achieve that. It’s like your hobby becoming your job; you stop enjoying it.

This feeds into the whole ‘Toxic Positivity’ issue of insisting that people must be happy at all times, and it’s entirely their responsibility to be so (because we can all choose our emotional state, apparently). This can quickly lead to the exact opposite outcome.

Even if being happy does make you more productive, efforts to force this outcome can easily backfire.


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2022)

“Writing is nature's way of showing you how sloppy your thinking is.”

"To think, you have to write. If you're thinking without writing, you only think you're thinking. […] Everyone thinks they think. If you don't write down your thoughts, you are fooling yourself."

~ Leslie Lamport

Similarly, in computer science terms:

"Turing machines are incredibly more powerful than Finite Automata. Yet the only difference between a FA and a TM is that the TM, unlike the FA, has paper and pencil. Think about it. It tells you something about the power of writing." 

~ Manuel Blum


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2022)

"You're never going to learn something as profoundly as when it's purely out of curiosity."

~ Christopher Nolan


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2022)

Handling Angry Clients
					


Identify the source of a client’s frustration before engaging and finding potential solutions.





					todaysveterinarynurse.com
				




Always remember to respond to your client’s complaints to let them know they have been heard. If they feel ignored, their feelings will intensify.


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2022)

How to Really Make Money as a Book Author (Even If You Don't Sell a Single Copy)
					


Average book authors don't make a lot of money. But you can, even if you gave away all your books.





					www.inc.com
				




You'll make money as an author, not from the sales of your book, but from the relationships you create with your books.


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2022)

"The pandemic has made us a little angrier, a little more cynical overall, and people just aren’t putting up with things they consider annoying as much anymore."

 – Adrian Gostick


----------



## Daniel (May 25, 2022)

They Never Got To WFH
					


In the early days of the COVID-19 pandemic, Veronica wasn’t sure how the new disease she’d heard about on the news would affect her. It seemed unreal. She and h…





					fivethirtyeight.com
				




“The pandemic has been horrible, but there’s a couple of good things in terms of flexibility and women in the workplace. … [Low-paid women] haven’t been able to take advantage of any of that. They have absorbed all of the regular negativity of the pandemic and had none of the upside to it.”

~ Betsy Fischer Martin, Women & Politics Institute


----------



## Daniel (May 25, 2022)

"When you have clear research questions, the paper writes itself."

~ Dora Farkas, PhD


----------



## Daniel (Jun 1, 2022)

"No one ever makes a billion dollars. You take a billion dollars."

~ Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez


----------



## Daniel (Jun 9, 2022)

"A self-transcendent purpose for learning fosters academic self-regulation."

~ David S. Yeager et al


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2022)

from the book: 

Amazon product


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2022)

“The fact that compulsive drives for success will arise only in a competitive culture does not make them any less neurotic.”

“The central inner conflict is one between the constructive forces of the real self and the obstructive forces of the pride system, between healthy growth and the drive to prove in actuality the perfection of the idealized self.”

― Karen Horney, _Neurosis and Human Growth: The Struggle Towards Self-Realization_


----------



## Daniel (Jun 13, 2022)

Why Being A Jack Of All Trades Is Essential For Success
					


"Jack of all trades" has become somewhat of an insult, but it didn’t begin as one. Far from letting it deter their path, some entrepreneurs swear that being a jack of all trades is necessary.





					www.forbes.com
				




The full phrase is “a jack of all trades is a master of none, but oftentimes better than a master of one.” It was a compliment.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Jun 27, 2022)

Under Pressure: The Search for a Stress Vaccine
					


Under Pressure: The Search for a Stress Vaccine By Jonah Lehrer, Wired July 28, 2010     Baboons are nasty, brutish, and short. They have a long muzzle and sharp fangs designed to inflict deadly injury. Their bodies are covered in thick, olive-colored fur, except on their buttocks, which are...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




"While a relentlessly intense job like a senior executive position leads to a slightly increased risk of heart disease and death, a job with no control is significantly more dangerous."


----------



## Daniel (Jun 27, 2022)

How to Defeat Burnout and Stay Motivated
					


How to Defeat Burnout and Stay Motivated by Jeffrey Tang  ZenHabits.net  “Do what you love.”  We’ve all heard this advice before. It’s great advice, though not many people truly take it to heart.   But sometimes doing what you love isn’t enough to keep you going. Inspiration, passion, and...





					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




“People wouldn't think that universal health care has anything to do with the Sunday scaries, but it absolutely does … Creating a slightly different Sunday routine isn't going to change the massive structural problems.”


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2022)

What people get wrong about America's burnout problem, according to a therapist: ‘There is a tremendous mandate for happiness’
					


Esther Perel breaks down the biggest misconception about managing burnout in today's culture of work.





					www.cnbc.com
				




“We live in a period in which there is a tremendous mandate for happiness.  You have to find meaning, belonging, purpose and self-development at work. It’s over-packed with expectations.”

~  Esther Perel


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2022)

Toxic Work Culture Is The #1 Factor Driving People To Resign
					


A risk management expert explains what a toxic work culture looks like—and how leaders can respond with a plan for change.





					www.forbes.com
				




"It’s not enough to simply be a nontoxic workplace; that’s neutral. Instead, organizations should strive for a healthy and positive workplace culture with leaders who really listen to their customers, employees and stakeholders."


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2022)

"If trying harder doesn't work, try softer." 

— Lily Tomlin


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2022)

Amazon product


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2022)

"The enemy of procrastination is patience."

~ David Parker


----------



## Daniel (Jul 8, 2022)

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1077558716629040?journalCode=mcrd
		


Collective mindfulness is defined as a team's capacity to develop a rich awareness of discriminatory details about internal and external processes and to regulate team behaviors accordingly (Vogus, 2011; Vogus & Sutcliffe, 2012; Weick et al., 1999; Weick & Sutcliffe, 2006).


----------



## Daniel (Jul 10, 2022)

"Make the real world more or equally as enjoyable as fantasy worlds, and you will conquer your procrastination."

~ r/productivity


----------



## Daniel (Jul 13, 2022)

“We tend to think of creating a hit movie, opening a restaurant, or building a nonprofit, as one start. The reality is, you never stop starting.”

“Instead of building a fortress, start with a cottage.”

“Take the pressure off yourself and let yourself make a tiny start.”

“My first blog post sucked. My next blog post sucked. I have written dozens and dozens of sucky blog posts, and I can only hope that I will continue to do work that sucks until the day I die. Because it’s in the process of doing that bad work that the good work comes out."

“When we create our art, it’s a process of self-actualization. Your true self is constantly in conflict with the expectations of the world around you. Is it okay to do this? Will this make someone mad? Will I embarrass myself? Will I be stripped of my “best behaved” award?”

― David Kadavy, _The Heart To Start: Stop Procrastinating & Start Creating_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 16, 2022)

Survey shows dog owners love idea of bringing dog to work - Jan. 24, 2006
		


"Two-thirds of dog owners said they would put in longer hours if they could bring their dog to work."


----------



## Daniel (Jul 26, 2022)

Brain Hacks for ADHD Minds
					


Brain Hacks for ADHD Minds at Work by Lilly Constance, ADDitude Feb 8, 2019                  How I Began Hacking My ADHD Brain  Back when I was a struggling advertising executive, before I knew I had ADHD, I couldn’t stay on task or get projects finished. I didn’t know why, but I knew chances...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




“Much of the stress that people feel doesn’t come from having too much to do. It comes from not finishing what they’ve started.”

~ David Allen


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2022)

How Does Radical Flexibility Put People First?
					


Radical flexibility is a new set of principles in which employee expectations about how, when, and where they work are met through flexible work schedules and great communication.





					projectionsinc.com
				




Radical flexibility is a new set of principles in which employee expectations about where, when, and how they work are met through flexible work schedules, shared purpose, and excellence in communication processes.

Radical flexibility involves your leaders:  

Letting employees decide their own work schedule as long as they meet work goals 
Establishing intentional collaboration opportunities for all employees, whether working all or part of the workweek remotely 
Letting employees decide how they will meet work goals instead of giving specific instructions 
Not micro-managing work efforts and understanding each employee has a personal approach to succeeding in their work efforts. 
Using empathy-based management 
Making decisions based on the new assumptions about employees and work


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2022)

Daniel said:


> "You do not rise to the level of your goals. Your fall to the level of your systems."
> 
> "The ultimate form of intrinsic motivation is when a habit becomes part of your identity. It's one thing to say I'm the type of person who wants this. It's something very different to say I'm the type of person who is this."
> 
> ~ James Clear, author of _Atomic Habits_











						How to Increase Self-Motivation
					


Recent research explores the four dimensions of goal pursuit.





					www.psychologytoday.com
				




 Motivation is usually high initially and toward the end, but not in the middle. The solution? Keep the middles very short (e.g., instead of monthly goals, set weekly goals).


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 29, 2022)

> "You do not rise to the level of your goals. Your fall to the level of your systems."



What does "systems" mean in this context?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2022)

Atomic Habits by James Clear: Summary and Notes - Nat Eliason
					


The most useful book on changing your habits, more than The Power of Habit by Charles Duhigg. I’d recommend this book over most books aimed at helping you get control over your life.





					www.nateliason.com
				




*Goals vs. Systems*

Goals are about the results you want to achieve. Systems are about the processes that lead to those results.
Goals are good for setting a direction, but systems are best for making progress.
Winners and losers have the same goals.
Achieving a goal is only a momentary change.
Goals restrict your happiness.
Goals are at odds with long-term progress.
The purpose of setting goals is to win the game. The purpose of building systems is to continue playing the game.
You do not rise to the level of your goals. You fall to the level of your systems.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 3, 2022)

Daniel said:


> "Make the real world more or equally as enjoyable as fantasy worlds, and you will conquer your procrastination."
> 
> ~ r/productivity



"No amount of time is "too little" to get started on something."

~ Dora Farkas, PhD


----------



## Daniel (Aug 4, 2022)

The myths (and truths) about job searching after age 40
					


You’ve got more than a decade (maybe two or three, gulp) of work experience under your belt. You’ve developed a valuable skill set, a deep network of VIP contacts, and a solid track record that others in your field would envy. So why are you so afraid of finding a job after 40? Maybe you think...





					www.monster.com
				




Myth: “I won't be happy in a role with less responsibility”

“This is wrong on two counts. Many of us start down a track when we are very young that takes us to a place we never anticipated being. Some of us want to hit the reset button and have the financial resources from our first career to do just that. Second, as our personal circumstances change, due to aging parents or health scares, many over-40 job seekers relish a job with less responsibility—as long as they can still add value.” 

—Kim Seeling Smith, founder and CEO of Ignite Global, based in Sydney and Austin


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2022)

This Is the Only Meeting Your Team Needs Before the Holidays | By Gustavo Razzetti
					







					www.fearlessculture.design
				




"Distance helps decant what matters from painful but unimportant issues."  ~ Gustavo Razzetti

“The strength of the team is each individual member. The strength of each member is the team.”
 — Phil Jackson

“Train like you are the worst player, play like you are the best player.” 
― Amit Kalantri

“People need to feel safe to be who they are — to speak up when they have an idea, or to speak out when they feel something isn’t right.” ― Eunice Parisi-Carew


----------



## Daniel (Aug 21, 2022)

The battle against burnout - Counseling Today
					


Many counselors accept burnout as a hazard of the job, but by focusing on prevention and making self-care a priority, the outcome doesn’t have to be inevitable — either for counselors or for their clients.





					ct.counseling.org
				




"As important as creativity, getting outdoors, spending time with loved ones and other go-to self-care methods may be, it is the intentionality behind them that is key."

"Finding balance is a lifelong pursuit."


----------



## Daniel (Aug 21, 2022)

A Day in the Work Life With ADHD
					


Even with treatment, maintaining a steady work schedule and managing my personal life is a daily struggle against my ADHD brain that refuses to focus.





					www.verywellmind.com
				







> I’ve been trying to find the balance: making room for my work and goals while still acknowledging that I’m human and that medication is not a silver bullet. Bad days still happen and when they do, even with medication, I’m not able to be as productive as I hoped. I try to see those bad days, not as “bad,” but as a sign that I need to rest. I haven’t fully convinced myself of that yet, but I’m working on it.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2022)

“The whole purpose of education is to turn mirrors into windows.”

—* Sydney J. Harris*


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2022)

“I like a teacher who gives you something to take home to think about besides homework.”

— *Lily Tomlin*


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2022)

Humility and self-doubt are hallmarks of a good therapist | Aeon Ideas
					


The therapist who has humility and self-doubt paves the way for better psychotherapy and helps clients more effectively





					aeon.co
				




An expert is first and foremost one who continues to learn – and this seems to apply as much to psychotherapists as it does to other professions.

"All true helping begins with a humbling." ~  Søren Kierkegaard


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2022)

“The 'working poor,' as they are approvingly termed, are in fact the major philanthropists of our society.” 

― Barbara Ehrenreich


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2022)

"My guess is that the indignities imposed on so many low-wage workers — the drug tests, the constant surveillance, being 'reamed out' by managers — are part of what keeps wages low. If you're made to feel unworthy enough, you may come to think that what you're paid is what you are actually worth."

“We can hardly pride ourselves on being the world’s preeminent democracy, after all, if the large numbers of citizens spend half their waking hours in what amounts, in plain terms, to a dictatorship.”

― Barbara Ehrenreich, _Nickel and Dimed: On (Not) Getting by in America_


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 4, 2022)

^^^ A good example is the inside workers at the Canada Post Office, who do their jobs with supervisors patrolling a cat walk above their stations just waiting for them to do something "suspicious" so they can drag workers off to an inner office to interrogate them about whatever they think they did. It's like a prison mentality, or a work camp. Distrust is high on both sides, station workers and supervisors. A terrible working environment.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2022)

Workplace harassment complaints surge at CRA, Canada Post: internal data - National | Globalnews.ca
					


The CRA said the figures "are not necessarily an indication of more discrimination and harassment," but rather the result of greater public awareness.





					globalnews.ca
				




Harassment, rather than relating exclusively to verbal abuse or violence, is “about not having enough time to do what you’re supposed to do, being asked to do contradictory tasks, having no control of the workload, having very, very high demands.”


----------



## Daniel (Sep 6, 2022)

Why Entrepreneurs Could Be at a Higher Risk for Suicide
					


In honor of World Suicide Prevention Day, here is a psychologists' breakdown of why entrepreneurs may be more at risk of suicide.





					www.entrepreneur.com
				




A startling 72% of entrepreneurs report having mental health concerns. There is no reliable data on suicide rates or suicidal ideation among entrepreneurs, although some have suggested that founders are two times more likely to have suicidal thoughts.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2022)

"It is best to resume your responsibilities gradually. Do this by starting back to work part-time or with a reduced workload. Your health care provider may recommend specific job accommodations that could be helpful in this transition, such as more frequent breaks, time off to attend medical appointments and a reduction in non-essential job duties."

~ _Obsessive-compulsive disorder: An information guide _


----------



## Daniel (Sep 16, 2022)

"Career suicide is not so bad when you consider the alternative is suicide by career."

~ Elizabeth Sloane, _Miss Sloane_


----------



## Daniel (Sep 25, 2022)

Customer Appreciation Ideas: 17 Ways to Thank Customers - Help Scout
					


Learn what customer appreciation is, why it's important, and discover 17 memorable and inexpensive ways to appreciate your customers.




					www.helpscout.com
				




This might seem like strange advice at first, but when it comes to building reciprocity with customers and a reputation for exceptional customer service for your business, the key element is _surprise_.

In a Reddit thread about customer service, a user shared how their restaurant often takes the time to ask customers a little bit about themselves before serving them. They then prepare a custom dessert plate based off of the customer’s interests or anything notable about them.

When a customer recently came in wearing a Navy SEALs hat, this plate was made:



The customer was so happy about it that he wrote the restaurant a letter.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 16, 2022)

Fear in the workplace: The bullying boss
					


Fear in the Workplace: The Bullying Boss June 22, 2004 by Benedict Carey, NY Times  Every working adult has known one - a boss who loves making subordinates squirm, whose moods radiate through the office, sending workers scurrying for cover, whose very voice causes stomach muscles to clench and...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




When the nostrils quiver and the lip tightens, Dr. Hornstein said, all is not lost. Ignore the insulting tone of a boss's attack, he said, and respond only to the substance of the complaint. If it is a deadline problem, address that. For an attack on a particular skill, discuss ways to improve.

"Stick with the substance, not the process,'' he said, "and often it won't escalate."


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2022)

I proudly wake up at 8:59 a.m., a minute before I start my remote work job. There are thousands like me and we don't care what you think - US Today News
					


I'm up and, albeit horizontally, on Slack in 30 seconds, opening emails and orienting myself for my workday, which formally starts at 9am. A lull in the





					ustoday.news
				




"We have to be willing to move beyond certain stereotypes of what a good employee looks like and look more towards the science.”

~ Chris Barnes, PhD


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2022)

"I believe that life is hard. That we all are going to walk through things that are hard and challenging, and yet advertising wants us to believe that it's all easy."

~ Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2022)

https://lawreview.law.miami.edu/introverted-pessimistic-perfectionist/
		


“Lawyers spend a lot of time by themselves—reading, writing, thinking—compared to other jobs where the majority of the work is interacting.”


----------



## Daniel (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Nov 7, 2022)

Sexy, Rich People: You Should Feel Bad for Them
					


Sexy Rich People: You Should Feel Bad for Them By Leah Zerbe Rodale.com Health     Study: Earning more money seemed to make recent graduates anxious and depressed, while those who had strong relationships were happiest.   Close your eyes and imagine that in the course of your life, you'll go on...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




"The important thing is being who you truly are. That you really accept yourself for who you are, and live your life accordingly in a full and meaningful way."

~ Edward Deci, PhD


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2022)

The 4 best ways to thank customers [+ BONUS Xmas thanking templates]
					


The true impact of thanking customers, and 4 super-simple ways to do effectively!





					www.bonjoro.com
				




"99% of businesses undervalue the impact of thanking customers."


----------



## Daniel (Nov 29, 2022)

'You need to be focused and productive': Ukraine's tech workers face power cuts
					


Ukraine’s tech sector has been able to continue almost as normal since the war started in February, but widespread electricity cuts are posing a new logistical problem. FRANCE 24 speaks to tech employees…





					www.france24.com
				




"When there is no peace, no light, no water, you really become more grateful for everything you do have, including your job."


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2022)

A positive spin on "workaholism":

“I realized I’d been working more than 12 hours a day, every day, for basically all of the last 50 years. And I’m having a good time, and I’ve been lucky enough to be able to mostly do things that add energy to me rather than taking it away.”

— Stephen Wolfram


----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2022)

Addressing the Link Between Anxiety, Depression, and Student Attendance
					


Issues such as severe anxiety and depression can have a direct effect on school avoidance and attendance issues.





					www.edweek.org
				




“You really have to have training for teachers to understand mental health. Because these kids are wonderful kids and they have got a lot of strengths, but when they’re having a tough time, they’re having a really, really tough time. So you really have to have people who understand anxiety and understand how to adapt mindful approaches to learning and have therapeutic support within the classroom, not just from the clinician.”

~ Jessica Gluck


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2022)

Is it burnout or ‘moral injury’
					


Soul wounds at work: layoffs and other challenges cause moral injury, not burnout





					qz.com
				




"Sometimes individually-focused solutions to systemic problems only add an insult to injury."

"I worked through my moral injury with therapy and a career shift and decided to join a technology company where the day-to-day work wasn’t as intense on an individual level."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2022)

BC Study Proves the Power of Color in Consumer Persuasion
					


Color saturation has a big effect on consumer perception of products, Carroll School researchers find.





					www.bc.edu
				




"Color saturation is a low-cost but effective way to influence attention and size perceptions in retail stores. And it may be even more critical in online contexts, where visual impressions tend to be the only sensory gauge available to consumers."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2022)

“Working hard for something we don't care about is called stress.
Working hard for something we love is called passion.”  

―    Simon Sinek


----------

